# Grandma tried lol



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

1SweetRide said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> ...


What an ungrateful little twit. lol
Here's his other ad;








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

The thought plickens. Grandma bought him an amp for his acoustic maybe? Or perhaps Grandma bought him the package when all he wanted was to be in Five Finger Death Punch.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Grandma should have checked his garage first.


----------

